# Laptop screen not working sometimes



## Cadwae (Jul 23, 2010)

I have a Dell Studio 17 laptop. It is about 2 years old.

When I start the computer up sometimes the screen won't turn on. I hear it boot to the windows login screen but the screen remains blank.

My system tray said that I should replace my battery and I thought that might fix it, but after getting a new battery I'm still having the problem.

This started happening months ago and I thought it might have been some type of virus or malware. I reformatted my PC and reinstalled Windows 7 and still the problem in there.

Anyone have any help for me? I have looked around and only see people having the problem where the screen NEVER works, but mine usually works on the 2nd or 3rd try. So I have no idea what the problem might be.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

hello Cadwae and welcome to TSF,

I would like you to take a flashlight and put it right up against the screen (turned on).
This will make a halo around the flashlight lamp and in that halo, do you see your desktop?

The computer must be turned on.

Also, if you have an external monitor, try to hook it up and see if you get a picture.


----------



## SA Spurs1 (May 2, 2009)

It may be your backlight may be beginning to fail and will eventually go out permanently or a loose LCD cable causing the intermittent failure.


----------



## Cadwae (Jul 23, 2010)

I put the flashlight and couldn't see my screen. I have yet to try an external monitor though.

And if it a hardware issue I don't have the thing under warranty anymore, is there any cheap place to go to get the screen fixed, or am I just better off buying a new one?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

See if an external monitor will work first. That will tell us if it is a display problem or a motherboard problem.


----------



## Cadwae (Jul 23, 2010)

I put an external monitor to it 3 times and each time it started up without a problem, so I havn't had a chance to check it. Or Maybe it checking for the external made it boot up the screen. But now, my battery indicator in the system tray says 'Plugged in and Not Charging' and when I take out the cord to go on battery it just shuts off. It is a brand new battery. The light above the power input it flashing white, then orange 3 times. Think that has to do with the battery but don't know the Dell stuff too well.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Is the battery a Dell battery or a generic replacement?


----------



## Cadwae (Jul 23, 2010)

Generic replacement from Amazon, for my model laptop. looks the same as the old one.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I would look into returning the battery. Generic replacement batteries have a tendency to have issues, especially with picky computers, like Dells.


----------



## Cadwae (Jul 23, 2010)

so I'm better off buying the battery from Dell? What if it isn't the battery that is the problem and in a month the laptop just dies and I'm left with an expensive Dell battery I can't use.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

The fact is that the cheap, generic, replacement batteries are built sub-standard. You are playing a version of roulette when purchasing one. Sometimes you will have a winner and have no issues with it, other times you will have nothing but issues with it. I have learned my lesson purchasing them after having to return 9 out of 10 times.

It is entirely up to you whether or not you want to spend the money on a new battery from Dell. I would still return the battery you have, at least for a replacement. 

I would concentrate on your display issue. For the time being, hook the laptop up to an external monitor and use it normally. See if you have any issues. 

It is also up to you how much money you are willing to spend repairing the computer. It may be more cost effective for you to sell the computer for parts on eBay and cut your losses with a new computer.


----------



## Cadwae (Jul 23, 2010)

Would the battery be causing the main problem which is the screen though?

Also, I tried the external monitor thing again and this time my laptop screen didn't turn on but the external came on fine and everything.

So what do you suggest? Is it even worth my time/money to take it to a repair shop? also are there any places like Best Buy Geek Squad or something that I can go to or is only small owned places?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I wouldn't trust the Goon Squad with my Apple IIe, let alone my laptop or desktop PC.
Don't get me wrong, some of them are good techs, but most are wet behind their ears and are trained to be salespeople before techs. I have seen more good techs quit BB than stick around...

As I stated earlier... It is entirely up to you to place a value on your computer. You need to decide whether it is worth it to put money into this one or purchase a new one.

If you take the computer apart and troubleshoot it yourself, even if you have to replace the display, will cost you up to $200 depending on what is wrong and what needs to be replaced. If the display is faulty, you are looking at about $90 - $120 (est.) just for that. Plus you are having the battery issue... 

You take it to a shop it will cost you about $60 - $75/h in labor on top of inflated parts (more or less, depending on the honesty and reliability of the shop)

You take it to Best Buy, the Goon Squad will look at it and say "Motherboard" and will try to sell you a new laptop.

You send it to Dell for repair... You will be paying a premium for parts and labor, plus shipping and handling.

Any way you look at it you are looking at putting money into the machine. That is why it is important that you decide whether or not it is worth it.

About the battery, I would still return it and ask for a replacement.


----------

